

Graph based data flow programming tool in Python - sleeping_pills
https://github.com/ahlmss/mdf

======
sleeping_pills
Fairly extensive docs can be found here: [http://mdf-data-flow-programming-
toolkit.readthedocs.org/en/...](http://mdf-data-flow-programming-
toolkit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

